# rumor of #4 for #13 and Swift



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

if this is true, pick sofo at #13 and Daniels at # 52

trade Mo Pete to the Hawks for #21 - Leandrinho Barbosa

C - A.D./ Sofo/ N'Diaye/ Montross
PF - Swift/ Bradley/ 
SF - JYD/ Murray/ Jeffries
SG - Carter/ Lenard/ Daniels
PG - A.W/ Hunter/ Alston/ Barbosa


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Well, I doubt atlanta does that trade and Barbosa wont be available, and you have him as our fourth option as PG!
I'd definetly do both deals, if they were brought up, at 13 we can also consider Badiane and 52 of course daniels


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Well, I doubt atlanta does that trade and Barbosa wont be available, and you have him as our fourth option as PG!
> I'd definetly do both deals, if they were brought up, at 13 we can also consider Badiane and 52 of course daniels



if we cant get Barbosa at 21, I'd package #21 and someone like Jeffries for a few spots higher

Barbosa is only 4th option for his rookie year, then when Hunter and AW (c'mon, hes not the answer, trade him) are gone, then he'll step up into the starters role with Skip as a backup. I think that Barbosa will end up being better than AW.

A.D. and A.W. for a good SF is a good deal

future

C - Sofo
PF - Stro
SF - ....? 2nd option to Carter
SG - Carter
PG - Barbosa

now thats a team of excitement


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

This would be one of the best trade in Raptors history if they can pull this trade..but where did u heard it from?


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

yea and it would save us the headache of having to decide between Bosh and Pavel, if we could get Schortsianis at #13, we'd be adding two young big men in Stro and Schort, one would be a power type player and one being a high flyer, good complement along with Vince and the rest of the Raps.......


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

yah, or if we want, we can go for a defensive forward like Piertus or Diaw. Perfect in the O'Neill system.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

thats true, Pietrus is sposed to be like the Euro Jordan, obviously not as good as Jordan but is hes a similar type player, then he should be good defensively and he can play SG and move Vince to SF

PG - AW
SG - Pietrus
SF - Vince
PF - Stro
C - AD

and then we got JYD, MoPete, Bradley and Rafer coming off the bench for a pretty enticing 9 man rotation........


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I don't want stromile and the 13th pick more than the 4th pick not even close i would hate this to happen?
Bosh will be TEN times the player stromile will!!!!!!!


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

I really like Swift and the 13th for the Raptors' 4th. However, I don't see that Atlanta trade happening, though. 

I'm pretty sure Shorty isn't a lottery pick. He's massive with a couple decent hooks, but hasn't shown much else. With the 13th pick, I'd like to see the Raptors pick up a point guard. Ford and Hinrich are sure to go before the 13th, but there's many more available;
- Luke Ridnour
- Leandrinho Barbosa
- Reece Gaines

Pick one of them up to back-up Alvin...

Davis / Bradley / Montross
Swift / Williams
Peterson / Murray 
Carter / Jefferies
Williams / Ridnour / Hunter

I really like this roster. We're still short of a legit center, but most Eastern teams are anyways.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> I don't want stromile and the 13th pick more than the 4th pick not even close i would hate this to happen?
> Bosh will be TEN times the player stromile will!!!!!!!


but hes not better than Stro and the #13 pick combined....


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> I don't want stromile and the 13th pick more than the 4th pick not even close i would hate this to happen?
> Bosh will be TEN times the player stromile will!!!!!!!


I wouldn't be so sure about that... Swift's a much better player than you're giving him credit for.

His stats as a starter last year: 13.7ppg on 51.5% shooting, 8.2reb, 2.31 blocks in 28.7mpg.

Bosh does have an advantage because he's taller than Swift, and probably already has more basketball skills... but Swift could be the most athletic PF in the league.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> This would be one of the best trade in Raptors history if they can pull this trade..but where did u heard it from?



i think i saw it on the memphis board......go check it out


----------



## theSayHeyKid (May 13, 2003)

I'd be tempted to do this deal, but I think there might be an opportunity to grab Kwame Brown and the #11, which would be a better package. Washington will definitely be listening, because they look like they're going to be going back into rebuilding mode. A project like Pavel might be what they're looking for...I'm only speculating, but it isn't any more speculation than the swift deal anyway, so I can get away with it.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I have never heard this rumour. There is a rumour involving Memphis but it does not include Toronto. Memphis is rumoured to have deal on the table dealing Battier and their pick for Chicago's pick and possibly a filler. Chicago really wants a quality 3. Jay Williams is also rumoured to be on the block for the 3rd pick because the Bulls want Melo very bad but I don't think it will ever happen. The trade for Swift is most likely made up on this board.

If it happens to be true it would be great. I have always liked Swift and he was the #1 prospect in my rankings for the 2000 draft. Unfortunately he has yet to truly blossom but I think he could ido t with the Raptors especially in the weak East where Swift can also get away playing some times at 5. To me Swift should have been a better version of KMart and he still has a lot of time to become that. Getting their #13 pick would also be great as point guards such as Ridnour, Gaines, and possibly Barbosa will still be available. We could also use the pick as some of you have mentioned to invest on another post presence such as Sofo, Collision or Cabarkapa who I really like. Overall this is a good and safe trade for the Raps.

Swift does not have as high of a potential as a player like Bosh but like one poster said it is the inclusion of the #13 pick that makes this trade quite seductive. Unfortunately I do not believe that this trade works out economically for the Raps as we will be in the hole around $3 million. :no:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

I love the idea....Stro gives us a very solid center who still has the potential to become special with his athleticism...With the 13th we can then go after a guy like Sofo or even Diaw, each of whom will provide very good defense off the bench....And with O'Neill coming to town, our defense will definitely become one of our new strong points....


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

I like the trade, but I would wait until after Denver picks, just in case they pass on Carmelo. It seems unlikely, but the Nuggets have made some very questionable picks in the past, so you never know. I would hate to miss out if Carmelo fell into our laps.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i really hope this trade would happen.

draft peitrus,wade, kaman (if he falls),ridnor,hinrich,lampe with the 13th pick.

C-AD
PF-Stro
Sf-VC
Sg-Wade
Pg-alvin


looks good to me. :yes: :yes: :grinning: :yes:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> I don't want stromile and the 13th pick more than the 4th pick not even close i would hate this to happen?
> Bosh will be TEN times the player stromile will!!!!!!!


this was the first post that caught my eye. 

bosh is going to be a very good player but i wouldn't expect him to develop much faster than stromile has. both of these kids are freaks but stro is SO much more explosive. by next year he might have the prototype PF body. his vertical leap is well over 40', making him the best dunking PF of all time (despite having been held back for 3 years). he's got a ton of skill, including a good handle and a well formed jumped. stro is going to take over this league as early as next year...

if jerry west thinks he can resign stro to a contract that won't upset the future balance, i think he might go for it. stro is supposed to be packing on the muslce (the kid is a workhourse) for his contract year, enough to handle the center position (along with pau on different matchups.

is stro up for grabs? he very well could be. jerry west is putting together a very talented team very quickly and if stromile is not going to be resigning, west will want to trade at the most opportune time (which should be after west him lets him bust out) if jerry's smart (and he is of course). therefore, i say no. stro is not up for grabs for this draft pick. stro is going to be playing like a machine when he gets his minutes ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$) and west can push his trade value to the max.

i do like how a rasheed wallace deal (or spree or other expiring contracts) would give us some FA room to maybe get a player LIKE stromile. however, we will have NOWHERE enough money to sign him next summer anyways.

the other part of this deal involving trading down i do like quite a bit (unless bosh or pavel seem too good to pass up) and players like barbosa and shorty (plus other considerations of course) make me hope that GG can pull off an awesome deal with this pick.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am glad that you said Swift was working hard and putting on some pounds. I have heard that his work ethic was questioned in is first year in the league. If he has turned this around then I would like to see him come over to the Rap's. 
If this deal gets done, then we would have to move A.D. some way, there is not enough room for Swift, Bradley (going to have a solid year) and Davis at the four. I know Davis would get the lions share of minutes at the 5 but the east is getting to tough there for him to play. Guys like O'neil, Curry, Big Z, Magloire, and even throw in Ben Wallace and Brad Miller are becoming to much for him to handle. We need a center who will be able to match up with these guys for years to come, Davis is not the answer.
This up coming season will not be one that we are looking at a championship, we should draft a good player or trade for good youth. Then shore up a big man to clog the lane and bang people, now we would be ready to contend.

2004/2005 will be the year to see what kind of team the Raptors will be.
There are no quick fixes.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

ONCE again, I love this trade, but the only problem that just arise for me is whether Stro wants to resign with the team or not. If Stro leave when he becomes a free agent, then the Raptors would get screwed.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

if the Raps give him playing time, Im sure he'd be pretty happy in Toronto for giving him a chance.....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> if the Raps give him playing time, Im sure he'd be pretty happy in Toronto for giving him a chance.....


but stro wants PT and $$, we can give him one but i'm not sure about the other (not as much as some other teams anyways). he might be THE marquee FA that year, expect teams to be making some major plays to sign him. 

ie- not going to happen.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

can any one giving a link saying the gizz actually are thiking of trading stro and 13 for the 4th pick?

p.s. any1 know about stromile's contract eg: length and FA status (restricted or not)


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NeoSamurai</b>!
> I love the idea....Stro gives us a very solid center who still has the potential to become special with his athleticism...With the 13th we can then go after a guy like Sofo or even Diaw, each of whom will provide very good defense off the bench....And with O'Neill coming to town, our defense will definitely become one of our new strong points....


Stro-show is not a center, but maybe in the East he might develop into a Ratliff type center. Kwame on the other hand is a PF/C.

I would do the trade, as it sounds like GG needs to win immediately. Maybe we throw in Hunter for Watson to make salaries more even. That would work out for West's attempt to bring Kobe to Memphis next summer.

PG Alvin Barbosa
SG Carter Jefferies
SF Murray Peterson
PF Swift JYD
C AD Bradley


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

*This is an amazing trade....*

I hope Raps pull this one...


----------



## smoothee (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm just afraid that stromile might end up like keon clark...we end up with him on the team...his stock rises cause we give him the playing time....other teams get interested...and when his contract expires we wont have the money to sign him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smoothee</b>!
> I'm just afraid that stromile might end up like keon clark...we end up with him on the team...his stock rises cause we give him the playing time....other teams get interested...and when his contract expires we wont have the money to sign him.


That wasn't Keon's fault, that was GG's fault for doing the Hakeem trade. Keon only signed for the MLE also, and by the time Hakeem and Lindsey's contracts are up (the end of next season) we'll have more than the MLE to re-sign Swift with, if the trade goes down.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I REALLY hope Glen would pull the trigger on this trade
Alvin
Wade or Diaw
Vince
Stro
AD 
:yes:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> can any one giving a link saying the gizz actually are thiking of trading stro and 13 for the 4th pick?
> 
> p.s. any1 know about stromile's contract eg: length and FA status (restricted or not)



Theres was an article where Hubbie said they were not going to stay at the 13th spot.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

Toronto will be able to offer him the most $$$ though which goes a long way when players are making their decisions.....


----------



## dsisson03 (Jun 17, 2003)

I think getting Swift and the 13th for the 4th would be great for the raps. What this does for the raps is it gets us a big named proven PF/C who can definately rebound and block shots for us. Swift has proven to be dominant, and he is starting to mature now. I think we would be better off with Swift than draft Bosh. With the 13th pick, we can take a Chris Kamen if we needed a centre, and with Pavel gone, Kamen might be the best available. If another Centre is available we take Lampe. Another option is to take a PG, if Ford is not available in which i don't think he will, you take Ridnour who has been impressive or the best PG in the draft now. I would love to get Wade at 13th, but he won't be available at this pick. With our 52nd pick, we take the opposite of what we took at 13th. NBAdraft.net predicts us to take Zoltan Bencze 7 foot PF/C out of Hungry (dont know much about him). It will take some time for him to develop but with a front court like this, not too shabby.

C- Davis, Kamen, Lampe (possibly) or 2nd round pick
PF - Swift, Davis, JYD, Bradley
SF - Murray, Mo, Jeffries
SG - Carter, Jeffries
PG - AW, Ford (if drafted), or Ridnour (if drafted), or 2nd round pick (possible european pg)


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

wow you guys sure look dumb now.. i was the guy who didnt want this trade to go down.. thank god you guys are not gm's


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> wow you guys sure look dumb now.. i was the guy who didnt want this trade to go down.. thank god you guys are not gm's


do you always bring up old threads just to gloat in ppl's faces?

:laugh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> do you always bring up old threads just to gloat in ppl's faces?
> ...


yup.. look how stupid it looks tho? bosh is already getting better numbers then swift in his first year.

:yes: 

:grinning:


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I was ****ting for a minute  ....i was like Bosh for Stro? wtf??......and then saw these JYD, Jefferies, and Davis name on... whew...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> I was ****ting for a minute  ....i was like Bosh for Stro? wtf??......and then saw these JYD, Jefferies, and Davis name on... whew...


:laugh:
what are you talking bout, the 2003 draft hasn't even started yet. it's coming up soon. we're still deciding whether to keep the pick and get Bosh, or trade it away.

:uhoh:


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> yup.. look how stupid it looks tho? bosh is already getting better numbers then swift in his first year.
> ...



hahaha, this was the most ******* thing ive seen on this board, and its pretty funny.......makes me wonder how much time you have on ur hands

btw, i never said i wanted the trade to go through, i just heard about the idea, and said what i wanted to happen if it was true

hindsight is 20/20....if Bosh struggled, you would have never replied to this post i made like 6 months ago


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



search button takes a life time to use..

you got pwned..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a team of excitment??? LOL ya sure there pal


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

let's just let this thread die already


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> wow you guys sure look dumb now.. i was the guy who didnt want this trade to go down.. thank god you guys are not gm's


Why would you bring a thread thats so old back??


----------

